# Blind Spot Monitoring Indicator



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

After a heavy snow fall last night and into this morning with a lot of blowing snow, I found that my blind spot monitoring indicator on my right mirror will not fully shut off. I remote started the vehicle, cleared the snow off and turned the key on. Both blind spot indicators turned on for a brief moment as they always do to. The left one went off but the right one went to about half brightness and now will not shut off at all, even after the vehicle has been turned off, locked and left for over an hour. I also tried turning the Blind Spot Zone Alert off in the vehicle settings and turning it back on with no success. At first I thought the snow was blocking the sensor but I don't see how that could be the issue since it remains on after the vehicle is shut off. I had something blocking the sensor last winter because it stayed on and eventually went off after a while of driving. During that time though it was at full brightness, not at half brightness as it currently is as I write this post.

Anyone with the safety package ever have a problem like this? I found this post which doesn't help as it appears my problem is something new: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/114041-blind-spot-mirror-indicator.html

The LED is very dim so I can't imagine it will weaken the battery enough to not allow it to start in the morning. The only thing I haven't tried is disconnecting the battery for a bit. What side effects come with doing that? Is it maybe worth a shot?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> The only thing I haven't tried is disconnecting the battery for a bit. What side effects come with doing that? Is it maybe worth a shot?


I think the maintenance manual says certain things have to be re-programmed, but it seems like everyone here does it with no ill side-effects.

The dim light makes me think you've got water in the wiring or connector. However, I'm surprised that anything "hot" would be in the mirror - especially after the car's 10 minute post-shutdown timer expires.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the module is out in the open in the rear of the wheel well, mine got replaced under warranty....shorted out, the harness connectors arent weatherproof enough


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think the maintenance manual says certain things have to be re-programmed, but it seems like everyone here does it with no ill side-effects.
> 
> The dim light makes me think you've got water in the wiring or connector. However, I'm surprised that anything "hot" would be in the mirror - especially after the car's 10 minute post-shutdown timer expires.


That's what's confusing me. Even if it is being shorted out in the mirror I can't see that the light would even come on to begin with let alone stay on for an entire trip to work and back (80+ minutes). I tried banging the mirror a bit as heavily as I could without breaking it to try and knock anything loose that may have landed in there with no luck. I disconnected the battery and left it for a bit with no luck either. The dim light comes right back on after I reconnect the battery. To be on the safe side, I just left the battery disconnected and will reconnect it in the morning before I leave. If it hasn't resolved itself by the time I leave from work tomorrow or no one else has posted their ideas that allow me to resolve the issue, I'll swing by the dealer and let them open up the mirror and we'll see what we see I guess.



boraz said:


> the module is out in the open in the rear of the wheel well, mine got replaced under warranty....shorted out, the harness connectors arent weatherproof enough


Thanks for the info. Seems like this may be the cause. I'll make sure they check it if I bring it in tomorrow.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the mylink screen, reverse sensors and blind spot sensors all tie in together at some point in the electrical system

so dont be surprised should those go out as well


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The backup sensors feed a module on the left-side trunk. I think the blind-spot modules are *in* the rear bumper fascia. The two systems do share a wiring harness, but I'm not sure as the modules tie together. Anyway, the ones in the bumper are the most exposed to stuff slung up there by the rear tires. I think by comparison, the rear-view mirrors are better protected. Let's not forget that salt water conducts pretty well, so a nice salty slush would do wonders if it got into the connectors.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The backup sensors feed a module on the left-side trunk. I think the blind-spot modules are *in* the rear bumper fascia. The two systems do share a wiring harness, but I'm not sure as the modules tie together. Anyway, the ones in the bumper are the most exposed to stuff slung up there by the rear tires. I think by comparison, the rear-view mirrors are better protected. Let's not forget that salt water conducts pretty well, so a nice salty slush would do wonders if it got into the connectors.


That's a pretty bad spot to put something like this. I noticed that unit sitting up there when I was installing my mud guards. I thought it was some G-Sensor or something to do with the air bag system.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> That's a pretty bad spot to put something like this. I noticed that unit sitting up there when I was installing my mud guards. I thought it was some G-Sensor or something to do with the air bag system.


yep

the mechanic brought me in to show me, he thought it was a totally stupid place to have them


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> That's a pretty bad spot to put something like this.


From what I understand, the park assist is ultrasonic, but the lane assist is microwave radar. It's more efficient to be a self-contained module than to mount the antenna separate from the electronics. Making a module weather resistant shouldn't be that big a challenge for a car manufacturer, considering all the electronics and water spray that happens under the hood.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> From what I understand, the park assist is ultrasonic, but the lane assist is microwave radar. It's more efficient to be a self-contained module than to mount the antenna separate from the electronics. Making a module weather resistant shouldn't be that big a challenge for a car manufacturer, considering all the electronics and water spray that happens under the hood.


Hopefully the new module lasts a bit longer. The service tech said he's had to replace the entire wiring harness before and disassemble the entire back end because of a more serious failure. It appears all that happened with mine was the radar module had a bit of a leak, water got in, froze and opened it up a bit which let even more water in. This created what they have written as a "back feeding condition" and they've ordered a new module and disconnected the old one for now. Could arrive in 2 days or 3 weeks. The service tech also cracked the mirror when opening it up while doing the full inspection of the system so they've also ordered one of those.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to turn my head in my Cruze, in particular to switch to the left hand lane on the interstate, well the right hand lane too.

So gathering a vehicle with blind spots needs a blind spot detector.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> I have to turn my head in my Cruze, in particular to switch to the left hand lane on the interstate, well the right hand lane too.
> 
> So gathering a vehicle with blind spots needs a blind spot detector.


I find I have excellent peripheral vision to view my mirrors and an ability to pay attention to what's going on in front of me while simultaneously knowing who is beside be. I rarely ever have to do one of those neck twisting shoulder checks if I need to switch lanes. If I need to make quick actions to avoid an accident, I'll know that I can swerve into the next lane without colliding with someone else. I find the blind spot monitoring adds an extra layer there to assist with that. Of course, when it fails as it did, it's not of much help, lol. I've seen more accidents caused by people trying to pay attention to what's beside them by performing an unusually long shoulder check instead of paying attention to what is in front of them. (i.e. a stopped vehicle or red light.)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just had the left module replaced on mine today and the connector for the right cleaned and packed with dielectric grease. Same comment from the tech regarding exposure to road spray. 

This was covered at no charge by my GMPP as I'm beyond the mileage on the 3/36.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> I find I have excellent peripheral vision to view my mirrors and an ability to pay attention to what's going on in front of me while simultaneously knowing who is beside be. I rarely ever have to do one of those neck twisting shoulder checks if I need to switch lanes. If I need to make quick actions to avoid an accident, I'll know that I can swerve into the next lane without colliding with someone else. I find the blind spot monitoring adds an extra layer there to assist with that. Of course, when it fails as it did, it's not of much help, lol. I've seen more accidents caused by people trying to pay attention to what's beside them by performing an unusually long shoulder check instead of paying attention to what is in front of them. (i.e. a stopped vehicle or red light.)


Remind me not to drive with you any time soon? When I was trained at school to drive in the stylish 70s Dodge Darts the L.A. Unified District used there were no sensors. I would think the CRUZE manual would warn you not to solely depend on the electronics and to always look before making a turn. It's great that you honestly believe your peripheral vision makes turning your head an unnecessary step, I would almost bet you do the same when using your backup Camera. Why I just bought a pair of $10 Nightvision HD wraparound glasses and tried them once, never again for driving as you can't see out of the side wrap around part, the frame is gigantic, especially when worn over regular glasses. I would think most Car accidents are caused because people just don't look before making their move. With that said the thing that sold me on the CRUZE was how easy it is to see out of!:idisagree:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

boraz said:


> the mylink screen, reverse sensors and blind spot sensors all tie in together at some point in the electrical system
> 
> so dont be surprised should those go out as well


So if this happens out of warranty anyone have idea how much this would cost to fix?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just had the left module replaced on mine today and the connector for the right cleaned and packed with dielectric grease. Same comment from the tech regarding exposure to road spray.
> 
> This was covered at no charge by my GMPP as I'm beyond the mileage on the 3/36.


my right side is acting up when it rains ,most likely end up being right side module still under warranty till june 21 an only have 56,000 kms.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> my right side is acting up when it rains ,most likely end up being right side module still under warranty till june 21 an only have 56,000 kms.


That's exactly it. It started after the rains. 

I'm guessing that water worked in, froze, opened up the connector, thawed, then allowed a lot of water in. That was the right side. No idea what conked out the left sensor. 

The tech allowed me to stay with the car and the module itself was removed and replaced in about one minute. But it took about 12 minutes to program it to the car. No idea what the cost was as I was allowed to go before the work order was closed. 

So this is my second claim against GMPP with zero deductible. And I'm starting to get some of my money back. But my Cadillac carried GMPP for eight years, cost me about $6,000, and only was used for about $500 in repairs. So I've got a long way to go before I get all of my money back from GMPP. But I'm not complaining - and would gladly buy the peace of mind again.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Remind me not to drive with you any time soon? When I was trained at school to drive in the stylish 70s Dodge Darts the L.A. Unified District used there were no sensors. I would think the CRUZE manual would warn you not to solely depend on the electronics and to always look before making a turn. It's great that you honestly believe your peripheral vision makes turning your head an unnecessary step, I would almost bet you do the same when using your backup Camera. Why I just bought a pair of $10 Nightvision HD wraparound glasses and tried them once, never again for driving as you can't see out of the side wrap around part, the frame is gigantic, especially when worn over regular glasses. I would think most Car accidents are caused because people just don't look before making their move. With that said the thing that sold me on the CRUZE was how easy it is to see out of!:idisagree:


When you have your mirrors positioned properly, you can have almost no blind spots at all. Most mirrors today are shaped and designed to allow this. That's what I was getting at in my last post. A quick glance at your mirrors often and you know who's around you at any given time without having to twist and turn around in the vehicle constantly.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> When you have your mirrors positioned properly, you can have almost no blind spots at all. Most mirrors today are shaped and designed to allow this. That's what I was getting at in my last post. A quick glance at your mirrors often and you know who's around you at any given time without having to twist and turn around in the vehicle constantly.


I still turn my neck an check, if I had to pay to fix the system I would just disconnect.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> When you have your mirrors positioned properly, you can have almost no blind spots at all. Most mirrors today are shaped and designed to allow this. That's what I was getting at in my last post. A quick glance at your mirrors often and you know who's around you at any given time without having to twist and turn around in the vehicle constantly.


Take a car like the HHR that seems like a Submarine of blind spots and compare that to the CRUZE which is basically a well designed little Car. But its a small car and even has small mirrors. Look I've had back surgery and now am worse after an 18 wheeler accident, it usually hurts to turn my head but we all have some limitation in our peripheral vision. You are very lucky to have these sensors when they work properly, I'm just saying its always best to turn & look as a habit!


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, are those of you having issues driving 2014 or 2015 models? And idea if design changes were made by GM to correct the issue?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My servicing dealer is an old-fashioned, small time inner-city Chevrolet only dealership - and they had one of the modules in stock. So I'm guessing that it's been used across a number of model lines and model years. 

No changes made to placement or wiring that I'm aware of between 2014 and 2015. 

FWIW I ordered my 2008 DTS with side blind zone monitoring and I've never had a problem with it. But that car has never been driven in the winter and has 19,000 miles less than my CTD.


----------



## NH_Diesel (Nov 6, 2013)

I just replaced both rear modules and wiring harness my self. Parts were $540 online and another $30.00 for trim removal tools. The dealer price for parts and labor was quoted as $1020, after I had paid $100 diagnostic fee. The replaced genuine GM parts fixed the mylink screen and reverse sensors, but the blind spot sensors still report needing service. I'm guess a BCM module will be the next item to change out in order to fix my problem. 

The rear wiring harness and module pins had excessive corrosion on one side and moderate corrosion on the other side. The vehicle is a 2014 and the location of the modules is horrible due to their exposure to road spray.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NH_Diesel said:


> I just replaced both rear modules and wiring harness my self. Parts were $540 online and another $30.00 for trim removal tools. The dealer price for parts and labor was quoted as $1020, after I had paid $100 diagnostic fee. The replaced genuine GM parts fixed the mylink screen and reverse sensors, but the blind spot sensors still report needing service. I'm guess a BCM module will be the next item to change out in order to fix my problem.
> 
> The rear wiring harness and module pins had excessive corrosion on one side and moderate corrosion on the other side. The vehicle is a 2014 and the location of the modules is horrible due to their exposure to road spray.


Side detection modules need to be programmed to the car. 

I've now had both left and right modules replaced on my 48,000 mile 2014 CTD. Covered at no charge under the GMPP.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think my unit will do that but I also wonder if it could? I believe it does steering unit replacement resets. I bought this & sold my old unit cause I needed a TPS tool & this one seems to do everything I need so far. I paid $214 link

Autel


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

any1 can confirm or dent this ^. thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> any1 can confirm or dent this ^. thanks


Does it have access to the GM Techlink software?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Does it have access to the GM Techlink software?


 thanks for the info merc. from what I read yes it does it but it needs this software j2534. this is a pass thru reflash software. from what I been reading even if you have the tool & software you better know what your doing cause it can be confusing if you don't know what your doing. I bought this tool for tps & it was cheap after selling my own older like new scan tool. I do know this unit does steering replacement reset tps abs srs & a lot more. it does live data & record for parameters that I have no idea what it is for


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Even though there has been nothing added to this discussion in about eight months, I will add what happened to my 2013 LTZ RS Cruze.

Back in December of '14, I had the sensor module replaced (part# 22971842). Then one month later it was acting up again, so they replaced it with 22971842 again. FYI, I was having the same issues as the original poster, the passenger side (right side) was staying lit-up. On top of that I also got the message "Service Side Detection System".

Now in February of '17, (only 14000 KM or 9300 miles later) it is happening again. The passenger side is staying lit-up. Only this time it was going dim as the original poster said, and it was staying on when the car was off.

Brought it in, guess what part they are replacing yet again? Yep, 22971842. Only this time I have no warranty left, so it is $621 CAD. I was able to talk them down to $300.

So they had the car for two full days, I picked it up and one will never guessed what happened. Now the drivers side (left side), is going off! So as of right now the car is sitting at the dealer awaiting to be fixed.

I noticed something which is very interesting about this issue; the original poster is located in Ontario, Canada (as am I). Theirs went in January (which is right in the middle of winter). Mine have gone in December, January and February, so it obviously has something to do with the cold weather. As mentioned earlier in this forum, the water is getting into the modules and they are freezing and extracting them. Too bad my '94 Mustang is currently in storage. Last time they fixed this issue they had the car for six days!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

TLR - Any update on information about the right side blind spot monitor staying on in the rain?

I have a 14 Cruze TD. The sensors must be a PITA for the dealer. My "side object sensor" error came up a couple times but eventually went away. About 4 months later I noticed the right blind spot monitor stopped working. I took it in and the dealer said the wiring harness that connects the two sensors has a damaged clip and they cannot diagnose the sensor with the bad wire. Apparently I have an aftermarket bumper (bought the car used) so it must of been replaced and the person damaged the wire/clip. I dropped $400 on the harness + labor. They called me up and said everything is working again. I picked the car up and within a mile I could tell the sensor was still not working. I took it back to the dealer and they said I would have to come in and schedule time with someone to ride with me. I showed back up the next day for a ride along and they said they won't make me ride along, they will just replace the sensor for me under warranty. After replacing the sensor the right side blind spot monitor works but it will come on in the rain. Otherwise it works perfectly. Is there any way to adjust to fix the issue with it coming on in the rain?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> TLR - Any update on information about the right side blind spot monitor staying on in the rain?
> 
> I have a 14 Cruze TD. The sensors must be a PITA for the dealer. My "side object sensor" error came up a couple times but eventually went away. About 4 months later I noticed the right blind spot monitor stopped working. I took it in and the dealer said the wiring harness that connects the two sensors has a damaged clip and they cannot diagnose the sensor with the bad wire. Apparently I have an aftermarket bumper (bought the car used) so it must of been replaced and the person damaged the wire/clip. I dropped $400 on the harness + labor. They called me up and said everything is working again. I picked the car up and within a mile I could tell the sensor was still not working. I took it back to the dealer and they said I would have to come in and schedule time with someone to ride with me. I showed back up the next day for a ride along and they said they won't make me ride along, they will just replace the sensor for me under warranty. After replacing the sensor the right side blind spot monitor works but it will come on in the rain. Otherwise it works perfectly. Is there any way to adjust to fix the issue with it coming on in the rain?


There's really no way to adjust them, I assume the rain is getting into a connection somewhere and causing interference which makes it come on. Best bet is putting some dielectric grease in every connection once they've dried out from the rain.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> There's really no way to adjust them, I assume the rain is getting into a connection somewhere and causing interference which makes it come on. Best bet is putting some dielectric grease in every connection once they've dried out from the rain.


What's the easiest way to access them? Can I just pull down the inner rear wheel wells?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> What's the easiest way to access them? Can I just pull down the inner rear wheel wells?


I'm not quite sure on that one, but I'd say probably. Those wheel wells are easy to unclip and get behind.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BDCCruze said:


> What's the easiest way to access them? Can I just pull down the inner rear wheel wells?


I think they're on the backside of the bumper cover. Crawl under and have a look.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think they're on the backside of the bumper cover. Crawl under and have a look.


This. They're behind the rear wheel on the inside of the bumper, both sides. I'm not sure how they're fastened, probably adhesive tape.


----------



## wsmiles (Feb 11, 2014)

It seems that Gm definitely has problems with the side blind zone detection modules located in the rear of their cars.
I have read on many forums be it a chev,cadillac,buick etc. they have had problems with these on all of their cars. It seems that these modules are prone to getting moisture in them from rain , snow etc. why hasn't gm come up with a better system or at the least been able to find a way to better weather and water proof these sbza modules . On my wife's Chevy cruze they have already bee replaced 2 times under warranty and she still only has 28,000 km on the car and it is now getting that same message so it would seem that once again they need to be fixed but this time no warranty this seems to be totally bogus that so many owners of these GM cars are having to pay again and again for a poor design. GM should step up and issues a recall or a service bulletin that they are going to come with a fix that actually works instead of these failing usually they last about 1 year or so then need to be fixed and at over $600 per side for something that is suppose to be a safety feature keeps on falling because of a poor design or at least because of a badly made part.

Hopefully someone can figure out how to water proof these sensor modules or GM gets them made by a better provider and they make some changes as to how they are put together so they can with stand the elements.
There should be some kind of recall or tbs service bulletin from GM regarding theses and some kind of help from Gm in getting theses fixed properly so that they don't keep on failing every year and costing their customers $600 or more to have them replaced . 

I wonder if they had a plastic bag wraped around them and maybe zip tied and use some water proof grease where electricl wires plug into it if this would help keep moisture out so that they last longer.
I also have a 2010 Ford Taurus with blis blind spot system and on that car I have never had a problem with them so I don't know why the GM ones are made so poorly. Come on Gm do something about this on going problem.


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

Interesting thread, I had a 2014 LTZ with the blind spot monitors and my wife loves them. Last year, Jan 2017 the right side light lit up and stayed on. Took it to the dealer and they replaced it with a new module. No more problems with that car. I also have a 2016 Limited LTZ also with the blind spot monitors. This week the right side lite starts flashing. We had a wet week, alot of rain, then the temp dropped. Now the light went on and stayed on, then went off completely, now it doesn't light at all. Monday the dic flashes a msg that the system needs service. The '14 never gave that msg., the dealer had to order a new unit then, now this one is acting up, my wife told me now neither side is working. Taking it to the dealer tomorrow. Lease is up next month so I need to get it fixed, so my wife stays happy. Does anyone k now if the gen II is any better? I bought my Limited just before the body style change. Wanted the new body, but couldn't wait another month for it to come out. If I get another Cruze it will be #5 since 2011.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

It looks like my right side (passenger side) is about to go yet again (this will now be the fifth module installed since there are two).

Just to add to this thread from my experience there seems to be a sequence in which the 22971842 module fails. Also, mine has only ever failed in the winter (First time in December 2014 (Right Side), January 2015 (Left Side), February 6 2017 (Right Side), February 7 2017 (Left Side) yep one day later, no mistake!

1) First the blind spot light will randomly come on when the car is in motion (even though there is nothing there). This can happen extremely intermittently.
2) It will start to get to the point where the light will not turn off.
3) The light may go dim, and it will stay on even when the car is off. (This part may not happen)
4) By this point or perhaps before you will receive the "service side detection system" message every single time you turn on the car.
5) You will take it into the dealer they will install a 22971842 module, and if you have no warranty they will charge $395 for the part and $200 for labour (I live in Ontario, Canada so that will be more than in the US). I find it amazing how they charge for two hours of labour when the module comes out in about 1 minute and it takes about 15 minutes to program. The module just slides out. It is extremely easy to get to.
6) Anytime from driving home from the dealer to about a month the opposite side will go and you are back at step 1.

I have a bit of a unique situation. Both of my modules were replaced on February 6 & 7, 2017. The dealership is not open until Monday (the 5th). This part has a one year warranty on it. So I am at exactly a year minus one day. Problem is that I am only at step 1. In another words I have not received the "service side detection system" message yet. So when I take it in they probably will not do anything since a) there has been no error message and b) it is intermittent right now.

Also does anyone know how this situation works; if the parts warranty expires on Tuesday and they cannot look at the car until Wednesday does that mean they will not honor the warranty?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the key is to make an appointment ASAP. You can then argue that it failed at the time you set the appointment, not when they saw it. Even if they find nothing, you have the complaint on-record.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think the key is to make an appointment ASAP. You can then argue that it failed at the time you set the appointment, not when they saw it. Even if they find nothing, you have the complaint on-record.


Now the right side does not work at all, however there have been no error messages as of yet. So this is defiantly a new one compared to what happened the four other times. I am just hoping they will not say "no error message, no warranty replacement" even though it is not working. I have read other threads where that is the case.

I found a really interesting picture on this site regarding this matter for everyone, it shows what happens to the inside of these modules. The link to this discussion is here.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

The dealer has confirmed that the right side module is no longer working and they will fix it under the one year parts warranty. When they did the scan, no error messages came up. However luckily they did test it out to confirm it was not working. So I imagine the left one will go any day now.

I am going to put some Gorilla tape over top of the module, hopefully that will prevent some of the salt and water getting in. 

Here is a picture of what the module looks like when it is installed (as you can see from the picture the module almost has no protection from the elements);


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> I found a really interesting picture on this site regarding this matter for everyone, it shows what happens to the inside of these modules. The link to this discussion is here.
> 
> View attachment 253802


Yowzers. I missed seeing that. Fugly. It looks to me like it's coming in though the bolt holes. But it might be though the connector.

I'd sure want to seal up any replacement units.

It's possible that if you caught it at first sign of a malfunction that the board might be salvageable. Later on - not so much.


----------



## Sigherdee (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi everyone. Joined the site to chat about this issue. I have a 14' Chevy Cruze 2LT - And I'm up here in Sask Canada! This is my first winter with the car, and maybe about a month ago my passenger side blind spot sensor light would flash and flicker, but would work. It slowly started getting worse, to the point where maybe a week or so ago it just stopped coming on all together. Even when i started the car, the sensor light wouldn't light up on the right side. Now yesterday i got the warning "Service Detection Sensor System" or whatever it says. After reading up on the topic, i have a strong feeling this happened from water getting into the sensor, and freezing at night. As recently i have driven thru lots of puddles, and it gets well below freezing here during the night. While its a little frustrating for this to be happening, especially considering I wont have warranty to fix the issue, (got a 2 year warranty thru the used dealer) is it safe to say I can go on ignoring the issue and driving it as is? Other posters have mentioned that once this happens, things can get so much worse. Like the nav/radio/rear view camera can apparently go, among other things. I really dont want to replace the sensor because a) im young and broke b) it seems like it will eventually happen again considering where i live -- but i also dont want this issue to lead to other, more expensive repairs. Any thoughts or suggestions? Oh by the way I'm so dumb with cars i can barely spell the word haha. Thanks yall!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You _can_ ignore it...but you do risk ending up with a short. The dealer disconnected ours (after they diagnosed just what in the **** was going on), and tied them up and out of the way. You can do the same, and not have to worry about any further issues like we had - with the radio screen not working, and the cluster turning on and off on its own.


----------



## 30fireman (Feb 19, 2019)

Can you take a picture of where to find this? I want to just disconnect one because its blowing out the fuse, but not sure where to find it... thank you.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

30fireman said:


> Can you take a picture of where to find this? I want to just disconnect one because its blowing out the fuse, but not sure where to find it... thank you.


Here is a great video showing how to do that. Link


----------

